# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kur'ani Dhe Shkenca - Pse muslimanet nuk e hane mishin e derrit?

## buki19

*Pse muslimanet nuk e hane mishin e derrit  ?* 

         Besoj qe nuk ka njeri ,besimtar a jo besimtar e qe nuk e ka bere kete pyetje prej kohes kur  permes ajetit te  Kura'anit eshte ndaluar ngrenja e mishit te derrit.
Natyrisht qe ka patur shum mendime rreth kesaj ndalese,me te njohurat jane se: derri eshte i papastert,hane gjithecka,eshte kanibal,bartes i trihinozes,mishi shum i yndyrshem, e shum mendime tjera  te tilla.Nga ana tjeter edhe shpendet, e disa shtaze tjera te cilat lejohen te hahen nuk jan "me higjijenike" se derri por per to nuk vlen ndalesa.Pra, pse eshte bere  haram decidivisht mishi i derrit ?
        Besimtaret musliman edhe pa e ditur pergjigjen ne kete pyetje nuk jan hamendur fare rreth urdhresave te All-llahut,thjesht nuk e kan henger mishin e kesaj krijese. Nuk eshte kjo pyetje e vetme ne Kur'an e cila ka pritur nje zhvillim bashkohor te shkences per ta ditur pergjigjen.
        Tash, ne kohen e mikrobiologjise e te gjenetikes moderne si duket eshte dhene pergjigja ne ket pyetje,sipas tyre ,eshte konstatuar se derri, gjenetikisht eshte me i afert me njeriun se cila do shtaze tjeter, bile me i afert edhe se qe eshte menduar deri tani per majmunin.
        Pra, ne baze te kesaj,kane ardhur ne perfundim se ngrenja e mishit te derrit
shkakton pasoja te njeta degjeneruese, sikur te kishim ngrene mish te njeriut.Ky veprim degjenerues kryesisht atakon sistemin qendror nervor e qe eshte shum prezent ne boten perendimore (sidomos ne USA) ne forma te smundjeve te ndyshme si alchimer e tj.
        Qysh me pare eshte ditur se organet e mbrendshme te derrit jan pothuajse identike me ato te njeriut: zemra,melqia veshket...,prandaj mendohet qe derri ne te ardhmen e afert te jet nje donator kryesor i organeve per transplatim ne trupin e njeriut, sidomos i zemres dhe veshkeve.
         Do ta kisha ceke edhe nje gje,kur jan pyetur disa prej atyre qe kan ngrene mish te njeriut se cfar shije ka, pergjigja ka qene se eshte shum i ngjajshem me shijen e  mishit te derrit.
         Nndoshta Ajeti ku thuhet se nje popull eshte shendrruar ne majmuna dhe derra nuk ka kuptim figurativ.....

----------


## snoop

shum flm per kete sqarim, sepse shum here kam patur probleme kur me pyetshin shoket, (jetoj ne Wien) se pse nuk e hame ne muslimant mishin e derrit, asnjeher nuk kam pas ndonje sqarim bindes me argumente ,  tani i kam disa...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lioness

Me falni per nderhyrjen, por duke qene se jam konsumatore e mishit te derrit (une dhe ...  miliona/miliarda njerez te tjere) a po sygjeroni me kete postim qe paskemi tendenca kanibalizmi?  Nqs x=y dhe y=z atehere x=z.  Dmth, nqs mishi i njeriut eshte i ngjashem me mish derri qe hahet nga njerezit, atehere?  Thjesht po mundohem te thjeshtesoj disi ne terma praktike aludimet qe behen ne kete postim.  

Cilet "kanibale" paskan qene ata qe kur i kane "intervistuar" kane bere te tilla pohime? 

Edhe dicka tjeter, eksperimente gjenetike behen ne mase me minj.  Ndonje aludim apo "prove shkencore" keni per minjte, apo vetem derri eshte shqetesues?!

----------


## Newhost

> Me falni per nderhyrjen, por duke qene se jam konsumatore e mishit te derrit (une dhe ...  miliona/miliarda njerez te tjere) a po sygjeroni me kete postim qe paskemi tendenca kanibalizmi?  Nqs x=y dhe y=z atehere x=z.  Dmth, nqs mishi i njeriut eshte i ngjashem me mish derri qe hahet nga njerezit, atehere?  Thjesht po mundohem te thjeshtesoj disi ne terma praktike aludimet qe behen ne kete postim.  
> 
> Cilet "kanibale" paskan qene ata qe kur i kane "intervistuar" kane bere te tilla pohime? 
> 
> Edhe dicka tjeter, eksperimente gjenetike behen ne mase me minj.  Ndonje aludim apo "prove shkencore" keni per minjte, apo vetem derri eshte shqetesues?!


Po pse nuk pyet cifutet njehere ti pse nuk e hane mishin e derrit ??? 

Ju te krishteret prentedoni se Dhjata e Re eshte pasuese e Dhjates se Vjeter kurse ne realitet nuk eshte e vertete. Cifutet dhe te krishteret jane shume te ndryshem nga njeri tjetri. 

pergjigjen per pyetjen tende e ke ketu :



> Do ta kisha ceke edhe nje gje,kur jan pyetur disa prej atyre qe *kan ngrene mish te njeriut* se cfar shije ka, pergjigja ka qene se eshte shum i ngjajshem me shijen e mishit te derrit.
> Nndoshta Ajeti ku thuhet se nje popull eshte shendrruar ne majmuna dhe derra nuk ka kuptim figurativ.....

----------


## Lioness

Newhost, me fakte.  Ka mundesi te jepet linku, burimi nga jane marre keto te dhena? 

Si jo-i krishter qe je, eshte veshtire per mua, te te shpjegoj lidhjen e Dhjates se Re dhe asaj se Vjeter.  Por me duket se nuk po flasim per kete gje.  

Sa per cifutet, hmmm, eshte shume e vertete ngjashmeria midis disa traditave hebraike te Tores, Dhjates se Vjeter, me Kuranin. Ndalimi i mishit te derrit, syneti, vrasja me gure e grave qe akuzohen per "tradhti" etj.  Koincidence?  

Nejse, nuk po diskutojme ate pune.  Mua me intereson kjo "prova shkencore" qe thote qe mishngrenesit qenkan me tendeca kanibalike.  Tani, si nuk kane shuar njeri tjetrin miliarda njerez qe hane mish derri nder  shekuj, a ka mundesi te ma shpjegoje hapesi i temes?  Apo meqe mund te vuajme nga alzimers, mbase dhe e kemi bere, po s'mbajme mend?!

----------


## Ihti

> [B]        
>          Do ta kisha ceke edhe nje gje,kur jan pyetur disa prej atyre qe kan ngrene mish te njeriut se cfar shije ka, pergjigja ka qene se eshte shum i ngjajshem me shijen e  mishit te derrit.


O po c'kepusni juve si t'ju vije per mbare.

----------


## Newhost

> Newhost, me fakte.  Ka mundesi te jepet linku, burimi nga jane marre keto te dhena? 
> 
> Si jo-i krishter qe je, eshte veshtire per mua, te te shpjegoj lidhjen e Dhjates se Re dhe asaj se Vjeter.  Por me duket se nuk po flasim per kete gje.


Po pate qejf jam gati te degjoj,....*Dihet qe te krishteret e perkthejne "grua e virgjer" , kur ne te vertete tek profecia ne Dhjaten e Vjeter eshte "grua e re" ....*




> Sa per cifutet, hmmm, eshte shume e vertete ngjashmeria midis disa traditave hebraike te Tores, Dhjates se Vjeter, me Kuranin. Ndalimi i mishit te derrit, syneti, vrasja me gure e grave qe akuzohen per "tradhti" etj.  Koincidence?


Koincidence eshte cfare ndodh sot e kesaj dite ne UTAH (te Amerikes) ku njerezit aplikojne poligamine.

----------


## Lioness

> Po pate qejf jam gati te degjoj,....*Dihet qe te krishteret e perkthejne "grua e virgjer" , kur ne te vertete tek profecia ne Dhjaten e Vjeter eshte "grua e re" ....*
> 
> 
> 
> Koincidence eshte cfare ndodh sot e kesaj dite ne UTAH (te Amerikes) ku njerezit aplikojne poligamine.


Ore djale, lum ne per perkthimin dhe lum ju per koincidencat!  
A ka mundesi te mos hidhesh dege me dege?  
Tema eshte mjaft specifike, nuk ka nevoje per shtesa.

----------


## Newhost

Ky eshte postimi yt #3 : 




> Me falni per nderhyrjen, por duke qene se jam konsumatore e mishit te derrit (une dhe ...  miliona/miliarda njerez te tjere) a po sygjeroni me kete postim qe paskemi tendenca kanibalizmi?  Nqs x=y dhe y=z atehere x=z.  *Dmth, nqs mishi i njeriut eshte i ngjashem me mish derri qe hahet nga njerezit, atehere? * Thjesht po mundohem te thjeshtesoj disi ne terma praktike aludimet qe behen ne kete postim.


Atehere kuptohe si te duash.... Ata njerez qe kane ngrene mish njeriu kane pohuar se mishi i njeriut eshte i ngjashem me mishin e derrit. Edhe shkenca e ka vertetuar qe derri eshte kafsha qe i ngjason me shume me njeriun prandaj konsiderohet qe te behen transplante. Mishi derrit sjell shume semundje. Sdo te thote qe te gjithe ata e konsumojne i kap semundja. Nqs ti ha mish derri si e ndjen veten ? Ke gje alzeimer ? Ke tendenca "kanibale" ? 





> Cilet "kanibale" paskan qene ata qe kur i kane "intervistuar" kane bere te tilla pohime?


Mos te duket cudi qe ka njerez qe hane mish njeriu. Kjo gje ka ndodhur ne kohen e Leninit ne Rusi gjate shkurtimit te ushqimeve dhe njerezit filluan te hanin njeri tjetrin.




> Edhe dicka tjeter, eksperimente gjenetike behen ne mase me minj.  Ndonje aludim apo "prove shkencore" keni per minjte, apo vetem derri eshte shqetesues?!


Clidhje ka kjo me derrin ?.....mhmhmhm sot nuk eshte e djele akoma ....cne kaq e frymezuar per debat ?

----------


## Lioness

> Nqs ti ha mish derri si e ndjen veten ? Ke gje alzeimer ? Ke tendenca "kanibale" ? 
> 
> Mos te duket cudi qe ka njerez qe hane mish njeriu.



Ehhh, thuaj, shyqyr qe kemi ju te na shpjegoni ekzistencen e kanibalizmit.  
Nejse te pakten "shkencerisht" e kuptoj pse ne nje menyre subkoshiente zgjodha pseudonimin "lioness."  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Del Monako

> Pra, ne baze te kesaj,kane ardhur ne perfundim se ngrenja e mishit te derrit
> shkakton pasoja te njeta degjeneruese, sikur te kishim ngrene mish te njeriut.Ky veprim degjenerues kryesisht atakon sistemin qendror nervor e qe eshte shum prezent ne boten perendimore (sidomos ne USA) ne forma te smundjeve te ndyshme si alchimer e tj.


Flm per informacionin. Ashtu si the edhe ti edhe une kam dite shume arsye pse nuk ahet, por kete ndikimin ne tru nuk e dija shume te sakte. 

Qe eshte shume prezente ne USA e vertetojne numri me i madh ne gjithe boten i pilulave nervore qe perdoren.

----------


## Newhost

> Nejse te pakten "shkencerisht" e kuptoj pse ne nje menyre subkoshiente zgjodha pseudonimin "lioness."


Ti mos ki merak se nuk te kapin semundje te tilla. E vetmja gje mund te jete ndonje film me tituj pasionesh ose tingujt e kitares gjate "mbledhjes"

p.s : Se per pak harrova....Ta hapim nje teme tek Toleranca Fetare per ndryshimin e Testamentit te Ri me te Vjetrin ?

----------


## DeuS

Qenka disi ndjesi e hidhur kur merrke vesh qe je kanibal! Megjithate do ta durojme edhe kete turp...na paska zene!

----------


## FierAkja143

> ...,prandaj mendohet qe derri ne te ardhmen e afert te jet nje donator kryesor i organeve per transplatim ne trupin e njeriut, sidomos i zemres dhe veshkeve.



Po i trurit?? do ishte shume interesante! 

buki19 ok se na binde  :shkelje syri:  ne qe sjemi mysliman qenkemi njerez te keq, ju jeni me te mre nga te gjith...hallal! bobo ca pastertie keni zili ju a kam!

----------


## Del Monako

> Po i trurit?? do ishte shume interesante! 
> 
> buki19 ok se na binde  ne qe sjemi mysliman qenkemi njerez te keq, ju jeni me te mre nga te gjith...hallal! bobo ca pastertie keni zili ju a kam!


Gjithe qellimi temes me sa kuptoj une eshte te shpjegoj pse myslymanet nuk e hane mishin e derrit. 

Lus hapsin e temes, te shpjegoj qe tema e tij nuk ka per qellim fyerje asnje mish derr ngrenes, por eshte vetem nje shpjegim shkencor qe pse myslymanet nuk e hane nje mish te tille. 

Ne kete lloj menyre do eleminohen edhe konkluzione te nxituara dhe te cekta si ai i vajzes ne fjale.

----------


## Newhost

> Gjithe qellimi temes me sa kuptoj une eshte te shpjegoj pse myslymanet nuk e hane mishin e derrit. 
> 
> Lus hapsin e temes, te shpjegoj qe tema e tij nuk ka per qellim fyerje asnje mish derr ngrenes, por eshte vetem nje shpjegim shkencor qe pse myslymanet nuk e hane nje mish te tille. 
> 
> Ne kete lloj menyre do eleminohen edhe konkluzione te nxituara dhe te cekta si ai i vajzes ne fjale.


Qellimi i autorit dihet qe nuk eshte i keq. Po te shofesh qe verejtjet kane ardhur nga njerez qe skane qene ndonjehere te interesuar per te lexuar ndonje gje rreth islamit por vijne kot sa per inerci dhe te gricen pak se nuk i rrihet

Vajza ka probleme te tjera.... e thote vete me gojen e saj..



> Po i trurit?? do ishte shume interesante!


Pergjigja : Na vjen keq por shkenca nuk ka arritur ne ate nivel per te transplatuar trurin e derrit dhe tja vere njerezve. Mund te konsideroni kafshe te tjera qe jane te ngjashme me njeriun se mbase ju hyn ne pune

----------


## lone_star

Kalamaja,
Per nje mysliman qe te mos haje mish derri nuk ka nevoje qe te kete ndonje arsye shkencore ose dem per shendetin. Thjesht nuk e han se eshte i ndaluar prej Zotit. Ka plot gjera te tjera qe nuk shpjegohen me logjike dhe prape ekzistojne ne fe. Mjafton vetem simbolika qe nje person nuk ha mish derri se pse po i bindet urdhrit te Allahut.
Une personalisht nuk besoj se mishi i derrit ka ndonje dem per trupin e njeriut (pervec me shume yndyre), po te ishte ashtu do ta dinim te gjithe shume qarte. Mishin e derrit e kane konsumuar shume njerez per shume kohe...

----------


## buki19

Eshte shum e vertet qe ket teme nuk e kam hapur me qellim qe ta ofendoj dikend,por e pash qe tema e njejt ishte ne nje nen forum (agnostiket dhe ateistet),por e mbyllur,dhe asnje pergjigje nga ato nuk ishte e sakte prandaj vendosa qe te njejten ta hapi ketu.
          Kjo ndales gjindet ne Kur'an per 1400 vite dhe zbatohet nga besimtaret e fese Islame pa bere pyetje pse,thjesht apstenojn nga ngrenja e ketij mishi,sikur edhe nga pirja e pijeve alkoolike e qe ne te njeten menyre ndalohen nga Kur'ani.
          Rezultatet e hulumtimeve te ketyre shkencetarve per ngjajshmerin gjenetike te thiut dhe njeriut jan shpallur diku ka fundi i viteve 90-ta,dhe asnjeri prej tyre nuk ka qene musliman,mirepo kan qene rezultate te pa pritura dhe habitese (ngjajshmeria e syve,e tenit te lekures,mukoza e gojes,organet e brendshme....).
          Pra kto jan fakte dhe as njeren as tjetren un nuk i kam shkruar,une vetem i kam lidhe njeren me tjetren 1+1=2,se interesimi kryesor i imi eshte qe ti gjej gjerat e tilla ne Kur'an e te gjej kuptimin shkencore te tyre si qe e kam bere me pare e do te kete edhe tjera.Po ashtu po e them se une askend se kam quajtur  kanibal,vetem qe per derrin kam thene qe eshte kanibal spse eshte, e kete te gjithe e din.
          Po ashtu mund te ceki se semundjet e permendura te sistemit qendror nervor jan shum te rralla ne boten Islame.
          Sa i perket atyre qe kan ngrene mish te njeriut dhe qe kan dhene "intervista" per shijen e tij mund ti ceki dy raste me eklatante;rasti i pare eshte kur ne Andet e Amerikes Jugore,ne bore dhe akull perplaset nje ajroplan (vitet 70) dhe fatkeqesin e mbijetojn nje grup udhetaresh te cilet per disa jave
rresht jan ushqyer me mishin e bashkudhetareve te vdekur duke prer nga kofshat e tyre me copa xhami ose llamarine copa te mishit me madhesi te karameleve si thonin ata.(per kete ka qene nje proqes gjygjesor).
         Rasti tjeter qe do ta permendi ka qene kur eshte zene nje grup "gjuetaresh
" rus para 8-9 viteve,gjahu i te cileve kan qene te miturit kryesisht vajza,por edhe djem te cilet i kan ngrene per meze, me pije.Pas  zbulimit te tyre jan gjetur nje numer i madhe i mbeturinave te prese,eshtrat e gjymtyreve dhe kafkat.(jan pergjegjur penalisht para gjygjit per kanibalizem dhe vrasje).


         ps.ate qe mendoj eshte e shkruar ketu dhe asgje ne mes rreshtave.

----------


## [xeni]

> Kalamaja,
> Per nje mysliman qe te mos haje mish derri nuk ka nevoje qe te kete ndonje arsye shkencore ose dem per shendetin. Thjesht nuk e han se eshte i ndaluar prej Zotit. Ka plot gjera te tjera qe nuk shpjegohen me logjike dhe prape ekzistojne ne fe. Mjafton vetem simbolika qe nje person nuk ha mish derri se pse po i bindet urdhrit te Allahut.
> Une personalisht nuk besoj se mishi i derrit ka ndonje dem per trupin e njeriut (pervec me shume yndyre), po te ishte ashtu do ta dinim te gjithe shume qarte. Mishin e derrit e kane konsumuar shume njerez per shume kohe...


Pikerisht!

Nuk e han se ja ka ndalu Zoti. Kaq!

Çdo koment qe behet ne postin e pare (dhe sidomos ai ne fjaline e fundit) eshte i teprum.

Ka shume shkenctare qe mund te ta keshillojne te pish ca alkol ne raste te veçanta. Po pse nuk pijme lengje dehese? Sepse na e ka ndalu Zoti. Kaq! As edhe nje pike nga ajo qe te deh me shumice s'lejohet. Urdhrat e Zotit jane te padiskutueshme. Do s'do me i zbatu pune tjeter. Mund te hapesh nje teme per mishin e derrit dhe efektet e tij per shendetin, por s'eshte e nevojshme te legjitimosh urdhrat e Zotit me perfundimet shkencore.  

Keto perpjekjet e njerezve me arrit ne konkluzione ne lidhje me ç'ka "mendu" Zoti kur ka zbrit nje urdher ose ndalese asnjehere s'me kan pelqy.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Gjithe qellimi temes me sa kuptoj une eshte te shpjegoj pse myslymanet nuk e hane mishin e derrit.


Une pash te behet fjal dhe per derkucin qe do behet donator per njerezit.  Si njeri qe ska shume njohuri ne kete fush dhe si hera e par qe e degjoj nje gje te till, u bera kurjoze te di nese me vone do ket dhe njerez "trudera" ashtu si do ket dhe njerez "zemerdera!"




> donator kryesor i organeve per transplatim ne trupin e njeriut, sidomos* i zemres* dhe veshkeve.




flm per mirekuptimin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

